# My RaspberryPi



## layzee (Aug 25, 2013)

My *RaspberryPi Model B 512MB* 
Well this thing isn't much compared to a rig but its still mighty and handles Quake 3 surprisingly well .
The case is a *PiBow Ninja* kit bought from ModMyPi

*i.imgur.com/FnbrIB7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/59PGlF8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/rqHY57n.jpg


----------



## snap (Aug 25, 2013)

congrats


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 25, 2013)

How much did you got it from.


----------



## layzee (Aug 25, 2013)

@snap Thanks mate
@harshilsharma63 I got it for 2.4K (inclusive of shipping and taxes).


----------



## Shah (Aug 26, 2013)

Congrats, 


layzee said:


> @snap Thanks mate
> @harshilsharma63 I got it for* 2.4K (inclusive of shipping and taxes)*.



 From where?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Aug 26, 2013)

2.4k including case?
What OSes can it run without lag?


----------



## layzee (Aug 26, 2013)

@Shah
Bought it from the local RS Components office. I had to make an advance payment and it was sent to me in 2 weeks time via Speed post.

@Chetan1991
The price doesn't include the case.
I've tried a bunch of OSes but Raspbian seems to run best.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 27, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 31, 2013)

great man. congrates


----------



## root.king (Sep 1, 2013)

awesome


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 6, 2013)

Looks good!!
One question: From were did you buy those heatsinks??


----------



## layzee (Sep 7, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Looks good!!
> One question: From were did you buy those heatsinks??



Got them from ModMyPi.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 16, 2013)

Does ModMyPi ships to India? Any Customs or Duty I need to pay?

So what you are doing currently with your Pi?  (Just interested in what various types of uses peoples are putting it to)


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 16, 2013)

I heard about RaspBerryPi but wasn't aware that it can be mighty enough to run PC games without lagging. 
BTW , what all types of display can it support , and can it replicate all Basic PC functions , like Internet and Playing multimedia contents ??


----------



## quagmire (Sep 16, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Does ModMyPi ships to India? Any Customs or Duty I need to pay?
> 
> So what you are doing currently with your Pi?  (Just interested in what various types of uses peoples are putting it to)



Check out their magazine 'MagPi'. All issues are free to download.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 16, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Check out their magazine 'MagPi'. All issues are free to download.



Yeah I already did that..!! And loved the Sep Issue, where they fixed up Arduino with it..!!

I know the possibilities and all. I just asked @OP about what he's doing with it..!!


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 16, 2013)

layzee said:


> Got them from ModMyPi.



Thought so.
Thanks for answering my query.


----------



## amjath (Sep 16, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I heard about RaspBerryPi but wasn't aware that it can be mighty enough to run PC games without lagging.
> BTW , what all types of display can it support , and can it replicate all Basic PC functions , like Internet and Playing multimedia contents ??



I dont know what u mean by what type of display 
BTW it runs 1080p video with ease
Dont know about surfing but it should does


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 16, 2013)

amjath said:


> I dont know what u mean by what type of display
> BTW it runs 1080p video with ease
> Dont know about surfing but it should does



THanks , By type of displaying I meant the Type of different Video output connectors , like HDMI , VGA , DVI , etc. 
I could only see HDMI , that's why I was wondering.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 17, 2013)

congrats! that's a good price you got it for. and thanks for sharing the link!
even i was contemplating buying one, for the purpose of music-streaming. but will have to read more on the 'whats' and the 'hows'.


----------



## Renny (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm planning to buy a Pi to use it as a 24x7 download center..anyone here tried this?


----------



## layzee (Sep 27, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Does ModMyPi ships to India? Any Customs or Duty I need to pay?
> 
> So what you are doing currently with your Pi?  (Just interested in what various types of uses peoples are putting it to)



Yes they do ship to India (with Royal Mail usually). The best part, however, is that (atleast from my observations) the packages were marked as "gifts" making them exempt from any additional customs duty/taxes.

To be honest I've learnt a lot of things ranging from cross-compilation, building a linux kernel for a ARM cpu from sources, GPIO programming with both Python and C, even churned out some bare metal images using ARM EABI. The sad part, I joined my job about a month after I bought this - apart from a few peripheral interfacing projects and upgrading the firmware, I haven't done much since.



GhorMaanas said:


> congrats! that's a good price you got it for. and thanks for sharing the link!
> even i was contemplating buying one, for the purpose of music-streaming. but will have to read more on the 'whats' and the 'hows'.





Renny said:


> I'm planning to buy a Pi to use it as a 24x7 download center..anyone here tried this?



Its more of a development/learning tool than a Torrent box/Streaming device but I've seen people running it 24/7 as a micro-server.


----------



## vicedens2002 (Nov 4, 2013)

layzee said:


> Yes they do ship to India (with Royal Mail usually). The best part, however, is that (atleast from my observations) the packages were marked as "gifts" making them exempt from any additional customs duty/taxes.
> 
> To be honest I've learnt a lot of things ranging from cross-compilation, building a linux kernel for a ARM cpu from sources, GPIO programming with both Python and C, even churned out some bare metal images using ARM EABI. The sad part, I joined my job about a month after I bought this - apart from a few peripheral interfacing projects and upgrading the firmware, I haven't done much since.
> 
> ...



You bought the raspberry pi from modmypi?? I also have the same.... I also wanted to learn about kernel compiling  but dont know where to start. So far don't just basic GPIO programming based on Python... Currently running raspbmc.. And may I ask what kind of job you are into..??


----------



## layzee (Nov 4, 2013)

vicedens2002 said:


> You bought the raspberry pi from modmypi?? I also have the same.... I also wanted to learn about kernel compiling  but dont know where to start. So far don't just basic GPIO programming based on Python... Currently running raspbmc.. And may I ask what kind of job you are into..??



If you want to build your own kernel from source this guide will be helpful. As you might have noticed, this guide does not provide the instructions to build the latest kernel. If you desire to do so, the articles here will come in handy.


----------



## iSh0w (Nov 16, 2013)

Nice man! Recently set up a pogoplug.
Case looks awesome!


----------



## sharang.d (Feb 15, 2014)

@OP How is everything working?
I am planning on getting this to hook it up to my TV and use it as a media center and a torrenting client.

What all did you have to get extra? Power cables and such?

The cheapest on the modymipi site i can see is 70ish$ for the starter kit.


----------



## layzee (Apr 20, 2014)

sharang.d said:


> @OP How is everything working?
> I am planning on getting this to hook it up to my TV and use it as a media center and a torrenting client.
> 
> What all did you have to get extra? Power cables and such?
> ...



Apologies for the late reply.
The ModMyPi starter kit is waaay to expensive.

Stuff that can be sourced from local stores:
A SD card (8GB recommended) that will contain the GNU/Linux distro.
A decent USB high-current (I'd recommend something rated at 1.5A or more) 5V adapter will be able to power it.
A decent HDMI cable and a micro USB cable.
A powered USB hub is necessary if you are plugging in an external HDD, keyboard and mouse together.

Stuff that can be sourced from ModMyPi:
A heatsink kit will add some thermal headroom to the Pi.
A case that can protect the Pi from dust.

Additionals:
An external USB DAC (cause the onboard sound isn't anywhere near good)


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 20, 2014)

Renny said:


> I'm planning to buy a Pi to use it as a 24x7 download center..anyone here tried this?



Its a bit late but you could try getting a USB port capable router and install DD-WRT on it.. It could then download torrents/direct links directly on a separate HDD


----------



## vicedens2002 (Apr 20, 2014)

layzee said:


> Apologies for the late reply.
> The ModMyPi starter kit is waaay to expensive.
> 
> Stuff that can be sourced from local stores:
> ...



Am interested in this USB DAC. Is it a multichannel one? Available in India? Price?


----------



## layzee (Apr 21, 2014)

vicedens2002 said:


> Am interested in this USB DAC. Is it a multichannel one? Available in India? Price?



I was, at the most, referring to a stereo DAC like the FiiO's E07K or E17.
But those are primarily for headphones.
A good Multichannel DAC would cost a bomb.


----------



## baiju (Apr 22, 2014)

I recently assemble a Pi for torrent downloading. All components were bought from ebay.in. No need to spend money on pre-configured or full kits. You don't even need a display or keyboard or mouse to configure the pi. All can be done in a headless installation.


----------



## quagmire (Apr 24, 2014)

^ [MENTION=17478]baiju[/MENTION]  Can you post more details?


----------



## baiju (Apr 24, 2014)

I ordered all components from ebay.in. To start with you will need the following components:

1. Raspberry board
2. 8GB SD card or microSD card with SD card adapter. 4GB can also be used.
3. USB charger preferably 1A or 2A power rated. For installation and testing, laptop usb port can be used.
4. micro USB cable to power the Pi.
5. RJ45 LAN cable
6. A USB card reader to install the OS from Windows onto the SD card.
7. A powered USB hub if you want to use external HDD. I'm using a 32GB pendrive which can be powered directly from the Pi's usb port.
8. A case and heat sinks. These are optional.

The initial step is to download Raspbian OS and burn the ISO image to the SD card using Win32DiskImager. Then insert the sd card into the SD card slot of Pi, connect network cable to router, and power using the microusb cable. After around one minute, you can access the pi command line using Putty from Windows PC connected to the same network. 

I basically followed the guide from *www.howtogeek.com/142044/how-to-turn-a-raspberry-pi-into-an-always-on-bittorrent-box/ to configure deluge torrent client. I also tried transmission, but settled with deluge as it is very easy to use and configure. This works better than uTorrent in Windows.


----------



## vicedens2002 (Apr 24, 2014)

You can use it as NAS also; with the above setup. I currently use my pi with 1TB HDD as NAS + DLNA server.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 24, 2014)

Thank you for the Explaination, Baiju 

1.) How much in total did it cost you in total from ebay.in..?


to all:

Guys, is this Raspberry Pi available to purchase as a full built-in 'complete' unit here in India.??


----------



## amjath (Jul 24, 2014)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Thank you for the Explaination, Baiju
> 
> 1.) How much in total did it cost you in total from ebay.in..?
> 
> ...



yes, and there is a new raspberry pi unit is also released in same price

Buy Raspberry Pi | Accessories For Raspberry Pi | element14 India

PI HEATSINK KIT - MULTICOMP - HEATSINK KIT, FOR RASPBERRY PI | element14 India


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 24, 2014)

amjath said:


> yes, and there is a new raspberry pi unit is also released in same price
> 
> Buy Raspberry Pi | Accessories For Raspberry Pi | element14 India
> 
> PI HEATSINK KIT - MULTICOMP - HEATSINK KIT, FOR RASPBERRY PI | element14 India


Oh Thanx alot for this Info..

IS that an Indian based Company or do they just ship to india (from outside)..?


----------



## amjath (Jul 24, 2014)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Oh Thanx alot for this Info..
> 
> IS that an Indian based Company or do they just ship to india (from outside)..?



Not an Indian based company, its shipped from their warehouse which is not in India. But They are the official distributors of Raspberry pi


----------



## baiju (Jul 24, 2014)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Thank you for the Explaination, Baiju
> 
> 1.) How much in total did it cost you in total from ebay.in..?
> 
> ...



I bought individual components from ebay.in and IIRC the cost was around 3.5K only. Don't go for complete kit offers, they are overly priced.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanx a TON! to both of you, Appreciate your replies.. 
---------------

So, basically..

The setup would be:
Monitor+Raspberry Pi+LAN (RJ45) Cable+MicroSD Card/similar Card (acting as a HDD with OS)+I/O devices (Kybrd+mouse)

Right..??

My Purpose: To use a completely Stand-alone 'Raspberry Pi' based PC (WinXP or Win7 based OS) for 24/7 downloading from :ahem: Sources

So need your inputs on the same...


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## baiju (Jul 25, 2014)

You don't need monitor, keyboard or mouse to configure raspberry for download purpose only. All can be done using ssh from a pc after connecting the raspberry pi to your router. I'm using the basic TP-Link 740n router. I suggest a SD card instead of microsd. I first tried microsd with sd card adapter, but sometimes the pi won't boot. Turned out that the adapter was not working. So I bought 8GB SD card and have not experienced any booting problem. You cannot install XP or Win7 in Raspberry. It supports linux flavours like Raspbian.


----------



## layzee (Jul 28, 2014)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> So, basically..
> 
> The setup would be:
> Monitor+Raspberry Pi+LAN (RJ45) Cable+MicroSD Card/similar Card (acting as a HDD with OS)+I/O devices (Kybrd+mouse)
> ...



Using the SD card for the OS as well as general storage is not a good idea. It is much better to opt for an external USB HDD. However, the bus-powered ones will require a powered USB hub for safe operation. Drawing too much current from the USB ports will set off the fuse. 100 mA is safety limit recommended by the designers and a bus-powered USB HDD will at most times need more than that. A high capacity USB flash drive can be a good alternative.



baiju said:


> You don't need monitor, keyboard or mouse to configure raspberry for download purpose only. All can be done using ssh from a pc after connecting the raspberry pi to your router. I'm using the basic TP-Link 740n router. I suggest a SD card instead of microsd. I first tried microsd with sd card adapter, but sometimes the pi won't boot. Turned out that the adapter was not working. So I bought 8GB SD card and have not experienced any booting problem. You cannot install XP or Win7 in Raspberry. It supports linux flavours like Raspbian.



As far the SD card goes, the current iteration of the Raspberry Pi (i.e. the Model B+) has a microSD slot instead of the standard SD card slot.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 28, 2014)

Renny said:


> I'm planning to buy a Pi to use it as a 24x7 download center..anyone here tried this?



You can buy this to make it a download machine.
*www.modmypi.com/android-mini-PC's/MK802-II-Android-4.0-mini-PC
Its not windows but can run linux and comes prebuilt with android
Amazon.in: Buy Rikomagic MK802IIIS Mini PC Android 4.1 RK3066 Dual Core 1G DDR3 8G Flash Bluetooth Online at Low Prices in India | Reviews & Ratings

- - - Updated - - -

I found MK809II to be the perfect download machine.
*www.amazon.in/Cozyswan-Version-Android-Bluetooth-External/dp/B00ALSAGLO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1406534064&sr=8-1&keywords=Cozyswan+Mk809+II


----------



## baiju (Jul 28, 2014)

The new Raspberry Pi B+ is available at crazypi.com for Rs.3240/-


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 15, 2014)

Can anyone just answer these please?
1. I have a TV with HDMI support, can I use it as a monitor for the Raspberry Pi?
2. Is it just like a PC which is super small and power efficient, running on Linux? 
3. What's the difference between it and a mobile?
4. I don't have a wifi network, neither a router. I use dial up connection, will the connection work on Raspberry Pi?
5. Can I use it to watch movies in my TV?


Downloading(using Dongle) and watching movies is what I mostly wanna do. Learning programming is a little far away for me.


----------



## amjath (Oct 15, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Can anyone just answer these please?
> 1. I have a TV with HDMI support, can I use it as a monitor for the Raspberry Pi?
> 2. Is it just like a PC which is super small and power efficient, running on Linux?
> 3. What's the difference between it and a mobile?
> ...



1. Yes
2. It is small and power efficient and also low powered PC to do very basic task. But I have seen 1080p movie trailer [think about the size for full movie, it *might *hiccup] running from pi.
3. Dont compare different league.
4. You dont have a wife  I get it. Dial up connection froma modem, if so use the LAN port
5. Yes you can.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 15, 2014)

amjath said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. It is small and power efficient and also low powered PC to do very basic task. But I have seen 1080p movie trailer [think about the size for full movie, it *might *hiccup] running from pi.
> 3. Dont compare different league.
> 4. You dont have a wife  I get it. Dial up connection froma modem, if so use the LAN port
> 5. Yes you can.


1. Cool!! 
2. So it may lag while playing 1080p movies? :O Anything that I can do to play 1080p movies without any lag?
3. It sounds almost same, could you please mention some basic difference?
4. I use a dongle, not a modem, how will I use it for internet connection?


----------



## amjath (Oct 15, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> 1. Cool!!
> 2. So it may lag while playing 1080p movies? :O Anything that I can do to play 1080p movies without any lag?
> 3. It sounds almost same, could you please mention some basic difference?
> 4. I use a dongle, not a modem, how will I use it for internet connection?



2. If you use a 1080p movie of 10 gig file it *may *lag, the video i was talking about was original raspberry one. So I think the latest version is good with good XBMC support. 
3. Basic difference okay, mobile connectivity modem and drivers [this is what comes to my mind]
4. Check your dongle for linux driver support. If you find it then install the drivers and connect the dongle and you are good to go


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 15, 2014)

amjath said:


> 2. If you use a 1080p movie of 10 gig file it *may *lag, the video i was talking about was original raspberry one. So I think the latest version is good with good XBMC support.
> 3. Basic difference okay, mobile connectivity modem and drivers [this is what comes to my mind]
> 4. Check your dongle for linux driver support. If you find it then install the drivers and connect the dongle and you are good to go



2. Not 10gb ones  ~1.5gb ones. Will they lag?
4. Simple as that? Cool 


And once more asking, is just a small PC running on Linux rather than windows right?


----------



## amjath (Oct 15, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> 2. Not 10gb ones  ~1.5gb ones. Will they lag?
> 4. Simple as that? Cool
> 
> 
> And once more asking, is just a small PC running on Linux rather than windows right?



2. Shouldn't lag

yeah something like that


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 15, 2014)

amjath said:


> 2. Shouldn't lag
> 
> yeah something like that


Thanks a lot man!!

I'll see if I can get it.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 16, 2014)

Guys need a little help. I noticed that the power supply uses is a micro USB charger and I have two micro USB chargers at home. One if Moto E and one of Lumia 525. I wanted to know whether I can use them or not.
On the Moto E charger, its written 
Input - 100-240V 50-60 Hz 0.2A
Output - 5.0V = 550mA 
So can I use it? 
I don't have access to Lumia Charger for now so will ask about it tomorrow.


----------



## baiju (Oct 16, 2014)

You can use the moto e charger. I have used 700mA charger without any problem. But if you connect external hdd, a 2A is recommended.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 16, 2014)

baiju said:


> You can use the moto e charger. I have used 700mA charger without any problem. But if you connect external hdd, a 2A is recommended.


Can you suggest one 2A charger? Or a 5A one?


----------



## baiju (Oct 16, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Can you suggest one 2A charger? Or a 5A one?



I'm using an unbranded 1A charger. I suggest mx or Sony charger. I have the mx, the build quality is not great, but it is a very good charger with two usb ports.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 16, 2014)

baiju said:


> I'm using an unbranded 1A charger. I suggest mx or Sony charger. I have the mx, the build quality is not great, but it is a very good charger with two usb ports.


Links?


----------



## baiju (Oct 16, 2014)

Link already present. Click the brand names.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 16, 2014)

baiju said:


> Link already present. Click the brand names.


Didn't notice. 

I'll get the Sony one as its ~100 bucks more than the mx one on Snapdeal.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 17, 2014)

baiju said:


> Link already present. Click the brand names.



ty for the links. that sony one is perfect. i too will get that.



adityak469 said:


> Didn't notice.
> 
> I'll get the Sony one as its ~100 bucks more than the mx one on Snapdeal.



post the purchases and experience of pi too


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 21, 2014)

vidhubhushan said:


> ty for the links. that sony one is perfect. i too will get that.
> 
> 
> 
> post the purchases and experience of pi too



thinking to get an odroid  
its a powerful Pi


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 22, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> thinking to get an odroid
> its a powerful Pi



haven't check that. will do soon.


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 12, 2014)

ordered RPi from ebay with Clear Acrylic case. damages = Rs 3041 - Rs 238 (HDFC NetBanking 8% cashback)


----------



## amjath (Nov 12, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> ordered RPi from ebay with Clear Acrylic case. damages = Rs 3041 - Rs 238 (HDFC NetBanking 8% cashback)


Congrats


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 13, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> ordered RPi from ebay with Clear Acrylic case. damages = Rs 3041 - Rs 238 (HDFC NetBanking 8% cashback)


Congrats.what do you intend to do with it?
Downloads?


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 13, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Congrats.what do you intend to do with it?
> Downloads?


for the time being yes. will learn developing for it if i find time.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 14, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> ordered RPi from ebay with Clear Acrylic case. damages = Rs 3041 - Rs 238 (HDFC NetBanking 8% cashback)



congrats! try to post your experience afterwards!


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 14, 2014)

vidhubhushan said:


> congrats! try to post your experience afterwards!



will do


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 17, 2014)

at last my RPi arrives   



Spoiler



*puu.sh/cUhSf/e3ab145aa0.JPG
*puu.sh/cUhWa/761db2b9c7.JPG
*puu.sh/cUhZT/6b558d37ce.JPG
*puu.sh/cUi6o/51618b44d6.JPG
*puu.sh/cUi87/643959c6ac.JPG


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 17, 2014)

the show starts now. what about adapter, Microsd card etc.?


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 17, 2014)

vidhubhushan said:


> the show starts now. what about adapter, Microsd card etc.?



already bought that Sony Adapter from Snapdeal. Same for mSD. Only USB Hub remaining.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 18, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> already bought that Sony Adapter from Snapdeal. Same for mSD. Only USB Hub remaining.



ok good.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 4, 2014)

can anyone suggest me a 4 port powered hub under .5k? Can't find locally and all i could find was expensive ones online. :l


----------



## baiju (Dec 5, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> can anyone suggest me a 4 port powered hub under .5k? Can't find locally and all i could find was expensive ones online. :l



*www.crazypi.com/raspberry-pi-products/Raspberry-Pi-Accessories/BAFO-USB-HUB-4PORT

Price is a little above your budget.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 7, 2014)

baiju said:


> *www.crazypi.com/raspberry-pi-products/Raspberry-Pi-Accessories/BAFO-USB-HUB-4PORT
> 
> Price is a little above your budget.



saw that already ordereing this


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 7, 2014)

It can run windows Xp?

- - - Updated - - -

This site is legit? crazypi.com


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 7, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> It can run windows Xp?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> This site is legit? crazypi.com



nope it cant run XP. 

yes crazypi is legit.


BTW what kind of power supply does a USB hub needs?


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 13, 2014)

ohk so bought the Hub, i.e this one. now i cant figure out what power supply i need for it, any help?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Dec 14, 2014)

that link does not work. it is your order page so it takes me to my orders page. post the actual link of the item.



adityak469 said:


> ohk so bought the Hub, i.e this one. now i cant figure out what power supply i need for it, any help?


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 14, 2014)

vidhubhushan said:


> that link does not work. it is your order page so it takes me to my orders page. post the actual link of the item.


corrected


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 15, 2014)

turns out it works on the old Nokia charger i.e the thicker one. Anyone can suggest me a old nokia charger with 1.5+A and 5V?


----------



## layzee (Dec 16, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> turns out it works on the old Nokia charger i.e the thicker one. Anyone can suggest me a old nokia charger with 1.5+A and 5V?



The Model B+ consumes lesser power than the Model B. If you're using it purely for P2P and development then a decent 1A source will suffice provided you are not attaching a bunch of bus-powered USB devices. Also, power consumption will be even lesser if you run a headless distro like Archlinux ARM rather than Raspbian (with GUI).


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 16, 2014)

layzee said:


> The Model B+ consumes lesser power than the Model B. If you're using it purely for P2P and development then a decent 1A source will suffice provided you are not attaching a bunch of bus-powered USB devices. Also, power consumption will be even lesser if you run a headless distro like Archlinux ARM rather than Raspbian (with GUI).



not asking for the Pi, but for the USB Hub.

- - - Updated - - -

 FireOS on RPi! 

Just found it, looks like RPi has a very bright future!


----------



## layzee (Dec 19, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> not asking for the Pi, but for the USB Hub.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Woops. My bad.

FxOS certainly looks promising but its still kinda half-baked for now.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 26, 2014)

the last thing i need help with - suggest me a 3G dongle for my Pi. Preferably 21Mbps and without soft wifi.

- - - Updated - - -

thinking to buy this -

*www.flipkart.com/netgear-ac329u-data-card/p/itmdsxcweebxymhs?pid=DATDSXCRCRSXD6NP&otracker=from-search&srno=t_5&query=3g+dongles&offer=b%3Amp%3Ac%3A11bedc8120.&ref=3471a9aa-d7e7-4903-8df7-96658815dca1


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 4, 2015)

made up a cabiet for my pi+usb hub+charger anf everthing as there were too many wires. Pics coming tommorow 

- - - Updated - - -



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/rjCXIFe.jpg
*i.imgur.com/4scZ65U.jpg
*i.imgur.com/TrrM3KN.jpg
*i.imgur.com/f96b796.jpg
*i.imgur.com/tR6MxP6.jpg
*i.imgur.com/pCcWC9M.jpg
*i.imgur.com/LkpPiFL.jpg
*i.imgur.com/WxrZ3q3.jpg
*i.imgur.com/2W4l71r.jpg



heere are the pics. not the best you may see but it does the job.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 4, 2015)

gud job [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION]


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 4, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> gud job [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION]



thanks


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 5, 2015)

very good man


----------



## layzee (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice idea [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION]


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 14, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> very good man





layzee said:


> Nice idea [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION]



thanks!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 25, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> turns out it works on the old Nokia charger i.e the thicker one. Anyone can suggest me a old nokia charger with 1.5+A and 5V?



There is ERD charger I'm using for my device 2A output.
or try Sony cp ad2, or just go out and buy mentioning required output from electronics shop..
may be you will get low cost "pi" kits there...

ODROID | Hardkernel

OP, and all repliers please see this link...
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_single-board_computers

The beast.. 

Inforce 6540
Intrinsyc Technologies Corporation ? Qualcomm Snapdragon 810 Series APQ8094 based DragonBoard Development Kit
Intrinsyc Technologies Corporation ? Products


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 2, 2015)

^ i don't need a microUSB charger. Need an old Nokia charger *for my USB Hub* and i have the Sony CP AD2






Raspberry Pi 2 announced with updated hardware for $35 | Digit.in

fak. It gets a free version of win 10 and the price is same ;_;


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 2, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> ^ i don't need a microUSB charger. Need an old Nokia charger *for my USB Hub* and i have the Sony CP AD2



ok.. 




adityak469 said:


> Raspberry Pi 2 announced with updated hardware for $35 | Digit.in
> 
> fak. It gets a free version of win 10 and the price is same ;_;



Great.. windows 10 grabbing eyeballs..


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hey guys,Im gonna buy a Pi 2 this week 
I wanted to know if it can run headless as a media player for a car with no display
basically I want it to run stuff off pendrives automatically and maybe ill buy a remote or keyboard or something later on to change the track
also I want it to host its own wifi so that I can connect my device to it and have an interface in the phone/tablet browser to select tracks from the pendrive
dlna and airplay support for the above is also needed

Can the Pi 2 do all this 
also will I be able to get all required stuff locally or through sites like amazon?
pls help me out,Im totally new to IoT and want to start DIY projects
am familiar with technology,flashing,DIY in a way so am not a total noob  

Any help appreciated


----------



## amjath (Jun 20, 2015)

I wanted to use raspberry pi as automatic garage opener dont know how to execute it :/


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 20, 2015)

amjath said:


> I wanted to use raspberry pi as automatic garage opener dont know how to execute it :/



Not sure about PI specific implementation but the general idea wound be to detect a radio signal and then trigger garage door to open. You might need relays and a radio module.


----------



## icebags (Jun 20, 2015)

amjath said:


> I wanted to use raspberry pi as automatic garage opener dont know how to execute it :/



automatic opener or remote controlled opener ?


----------



## amjath (Jun 20, 2015)

icebags said:


> automatic opener or remote controlled opener ?


Remote controlled of course or WiFi controlled


harshilsharma63 said:


> Not sure about PI specific implementation but the general idea wound be to detect a radio signal and then trigger garage door to open. You might need relays and a radio module.


I thought a WiFi controlled needs a package like pi. But the same between the wall and garage shutter is very less. Looking for alternative method


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 20, 2015)

cmon guys,anyone?


----------



## icebags (Jun 20, 2015)

amjath said:


> Remote controlled of course or WiFi controlled



u can switch a relay module (ebay) to drive the shutter motor, upon receiving a word from the remote. search google for 433Mhz guide/tutorials with virtualwire library.


----------



## baiju (Jun 20, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Hey guys,Im gonna buy a Pi 2 this week
> I wanted to know if it can run headless as a media player for a car with no display
> basically I want it to run stuff off pendrives automatically and maybe ill buy a remote or keyboard or something later on to change the track
> also I want it to host its own wifi so that I can connect my device to it and have an interface in the phone/tablet browser to select tracks from the pendrive
> ...



I haven't tested pi as a headless player. It might be possible with a suitable media player. Try openelec. I'm using headless pi for downloading torrents. I monitor the downloads from my pc or phone.

You can create wi-fi hotspot in raspberry pi with a wifi dongle.

All the required components can be bought from ebay or sites like crazypi.com


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 21, 2015)

baiju said:


> I haven't tested pi as a headless player. It might be possible with a suitable media player. Try openelec. I'm using headless pi for downloading torrents. I monitor the downloads from my pc or phone.
> 
> You can create wi-fi hotspot in raspberry pi with a wifi dongle.
> 
> All the required components can be bought from ebay or sites like crazypi.com



can you pls link the components you found working with the Pi 2 ?
thats my main concern

wanted the following(only if its cheap and 100% working with openelec)
-wifi adapter
-usb audio card(is it really needed?)
-bluetooth adapter
-usb hub(2.0 is fine)
-case with extra space for maybe a powerbank or accessories would be great
-IR sensor and remote
-mini keyboard with touchpad

^^ I dont intend to add all of them unless they fit in my budget and weighing pros and cons etc

Thanks for your reply


----------



## amjath (Jun 21, 2015)

[MENTION=44484]icebags[/MENTION] thanks will have a look at it


----------



## baiju (Jun 21, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> can you pls link the components you found working with the Pi 2 ?
> thats my main concern
> 
> wanted the following(only if its cheap and 100% working with openelec)
> ...



I am using Raspberry Pi B, but installation is the same for Pi2.

wifi adapter -using edup nano adapter. leoxsys and tenda will also work with pi.
usb audio - not required. You can use the 3.5mm out.
bluetooth adapter - not tested.
usb hub - look for powered hub if you want to use portable hard disks. 
case with extra space - no idea. DIY?.
IR - IR sensor with remote is available in amazon.in, but it is very costly. You can easily assemble ir receiver using TSOP IR sensors and use any remote control with it. ModMyPi | Raspberry Pis, Remotes & IR Receivers!


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 21, 2015)

baiju said:


> I am using Raspberry Pi B, but installation is the same for Pi2.
> 
> wifi adapter -using edup nano adapter. leoxsys and tenda will also work with pi.
> usb audio - not required. You can use the 3.5mm out.
> ...



thanks for your reply !! 
yes its a DIY project
want to put everything in a single case
also want to add a xiaomi 10400mah or 5000mah powerbank to it hence needed extra space
maybe ill make a case somehow


----------

